# Lieber eine neue oder eine allgemeine Klasse?



## Redfrettchen (4. Feb 2006)

Hi,
bei einigen Vorhaben stell ich mir immer wieder die Frage, ob ich die dafür eine eigene Klasse schreibe oder eine allgemeine Klasse verwende/schreibe, bei der man dann das gewünschte Verhalten einstellen kann.

Beispiel: Ein kleines Credits- (oder auch "Über..."-) Fenster.
In der ersten Variante würde ich dann eine neue Klasse schreiben, die von JDialog erbt und ihr den gewünschten Text direkt einschreiben.
In der zweiten Variante würde ich JOptionPane mit dem Text instanzieren.

Die erste Variante finde ich in sofern nicht schön, als dass die Klasse praktisch sehr statisch und nicht wirklich wiederverwendbar ist.
Die zweite Variante ist aber auch unschön, weil da ein ein riesen String aus in einer fremden Klasse dem Konstruktor übergeben werden muss.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ja, eine Klassenhierarchie zu bauen oder zu verwenden, von der dann die neue Klasse erbt oder dessen Aussehen man entsprechend implementiert. Aber bei so kleinen Sachen ist das dann doch schon ein zu großer Aufwand.

Wie seht ihr das? Welche Variante von diesen oder anderen sollte man in den verschiedenen (oder in diesem speziellen) verwenden?


----------



## Beni (4. Feb 2006)

Kommt draufan, an wievielen Stellen du diese Klasse verwenden möchtest. Wenns nur einmal (mit denselben Einstellungen) ist, schreib eine allgemeine. Wenns mehr als einmal ist, lohnt sich eine Vererbung.

Nur auf eine Mischung würde ich verzichten :wink:


----------



## Redfrettchen (4. Feb 2006)

Jetzt bleibt nur noch offen, ob in Variante 1 oder 2 (also direkt eingeschrieben in eine neue Klasse oder eine wirklich allgemein Klasse verwenden (wie zum Beispiel JOptionPane)).


----------

